# Mejorar bafles Technics sb lx70



## Juanselenium (Nov 7, 2019)

Hola soy lector desde hace 6 años aprox de este  excelente foro en los temas relacionados a audio peuqeña y gran señal como rambien de elementos de salida acustica. Quisiera tener sus opiniones o las posibles mejoras sobre los bafles Technics sb lx 70 . Tengo como amplificacion para los mismos un sinto de la misma marca modelo sa gx 303 conectados en el sistema de salida A y en el sistema B otro par de bafles marca koda que en conjunto se complementan bien. El tema es que los Technics en los reproductores de medios y los agudos sobre todo suenan poco "fieles" . El grave es lo mejor de este sistema realmente se defiende bien. Me seria de ayuda conocer sus opiniones y si alguien realizo mejoras en los mismos. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 8, 2019)

Como siempre, lo primero es conocer la respuesta de cada parlante individual y la del baffle completo. Esas mediciones requieren equipamiento, no muy sofisticado, (microfono, placa de sonido, amplificador, cables, etc) y tambien necesitas software (ARTA).
Una vz que tengas las mediciones podemos empezar a discutir "mejoras", pero sin ellas es imposible opinar.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 8, 2019)

Rara vez suena "mejor" dos baffles superpuestos , por lo cual sospecho que tenes un problema serio . Posiblemente por la edad , los Technics tengan algun problema de conos . En su momento eran buenos . Me paso con unos Sansui de la misma epoca que no me terminaban de gustar y les rediseñe el crossover , pero como dice Dr. Z , requiere de mediciones ... Es un largo camino pero vale la pena . Pero si no te gusta como suenan primero yo revisaria el estado de los parlantes .
Tambien puede haber capacitores electroliticos en mal estado ...


----------



## Agustinw (Nov 8, 2019)

Podés probar cambiando el tweeter que traen por uno de domo de seda y ajustando el crossover, eso le hizó Gabriel de GB-audio a los Technics de un amigo y mejoraron notablemente en agudos que se quedaban bastante cortos.


----------



## Juanselenium (Nov 8, 2019)

Muchas gracias por sus prontas respuestas leei realmente mucho el foro en años ya que el audio es algo que realmente me gusta desde tiempo y siempre vi excelentes respuestas de ustedes. Volviendo al tema como me recomiendan voy a tratar de entender un poco como poder hacer la medicion para los parametros T/S . Para poder realizar una correccion de crossover no creo que este a mi alcanze por conocimientos..lo del cambio de tweeter por unos de domo de seda es lo que tenia en mente pero no sabia que requeria otro tipo de corte de señal pense que era el mismo al de cono que trae ya el mismo que igualmentr como dice AntonioAA los capacitores deben estar fuera de valores. Muchas gracias!


----------

